# Widowed mamas - are you out there?



## hjrowan (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any other widows out there. I lost my DH 6 weeks ago and would love to talk to other mums in a similar situation (no matter where they are in theri journey), especially about the joys of being a "Really" single parent while dealing with all the other stuff...

I'm on YWBB under a different username but would love some MDC mamas to talk with


----------



## hjrowan (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow - noone? Guess I'll just have to figure it out alone!


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

just wanted to say that i'm sorry for your loss. i'm sure there are more widows out there, they just haven't travelled over to "finding your tribe".

good luck hon!


----------



## hjrowan (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, I know they're out there but I was advised to try here (also tried Single Parenting with no luck)

Cheers
H


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't really fit because I was divorced ten years ago, but he died last year, in October. What I didn't expect was the sudden feeling of having all of the weight of raising the children alone. I would have said he wasn't really doing anything "real" to help, yet when he was gone there was a definite burden there. Even though he wasn't around to hassle me (which I appreciated), he was also not there to help when I needed it (which I resented).

So, I'm only partly in your camp. Perhaps this post will bump your thread and someone else will see it.


----------

